# Fuel line antifreeze?



## ANewSawyer (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a 1991 Toyota Corolla and I am wondering if fuel line antifreeze is necessary for winterization. I didn't have any problems last winter but it was a very cold one. And it might have been a fluke that I didn't have a problem. I need to replace the antifreeze and coolant too. Is it hard to drain the old coolant? There isn't much left in the reservoir.


----------



## hangfirew8 (Dec 28, 2014)

ANewSawyer said:


> I have a 1991 Toyota Corolla and I am wondering if fuel line antifreeze is necessary for winterization. I didn't have any problems last winter but it was a very cold one. And it might have been a fluke that I didn't have a problem. I need to replace the antifreeze and coolant too. Is it hard to drain the old coolant? There isn't much left in the reservoir.



Dry gas is only needed if the car sits a lot and the ethanol absorbs moisture or your station has water in their gas. My truck gets little use and with E10 often has trouble starting after sitting for 1 or 2 weeks. Dry gas or a pure gas fillup fixes that.

Not sure about draining the coolant as I don't have that model. If you decide to disconnect a hose on an old car, have a new clamp ready and a plan to get a replacement hose.

-HF


----------

